# deals on the 585 ultra..



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Excel Sports just sweetened the deal on leftover '07 585 ultra models. They have XS, S and XXL sizes in stock for $1988.88. It's a great deal on a great frame. 

I ordered one on 7-9-2008 when the price was $200 higher. They graciously reimbursed me the difference when I asked. Great place to buy!

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ption=585+Ultra+Frameset+2007&vendorCode=LOOK

I also got a good deal on a PowerTap/DT Swiss RR 1.1 wheelset. The wheels have been great so far.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

*A couple of questions...*



C-40 said:


> Excel Sports just sweetened the deal on leftover '07 585 ultra models. They have XS, S and XXL sizes in stock for $1988.88. It's a great deal on a great frame.
> 
> I ordered one on 7-9-2008 when the price was $200 higher. They graciously reimbursed me the difference when I asked. Great place to buy!
> 
> ...



Yes Excel Sports is good. 

I replied to the "$2800/Cervelo" thread in the other section and am really thinking of buying the XS at the new price. A couple of questions for C-40 or Chas...

1. Is the headtube measured without the headset and if so, what is the total stack height of the headset / headtube ? Edit: I guess this questions was answered in the other thread - 15 mm stack height for headset

2. I never had an intergrated headset, so have there been any problems with this particular design...(I did hear that LOOK had one of the better ones out there) ?

3. What is the finish on this particular frame ? The picture looks painted, but it could be natural/clearcoat.

I am currently riding a 49 size KG 361 that has been great and ready for one of the new models.:thumbsup: The new geometry (as compared to the KG series) will be fine but most likely have a very different overall feel going to the Ultra version. Any other comments on ride quality compared to older LOOKs would be appreciated....


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Yes, the head tube length is bare - add 15mm for the headset top section (and maybe another 2mm for the gap between the fork and head tube).

The IS standard headset has removable bearing seats in the frame which virtually eliminate any possible frame damage. Just be sure to lightly grease all surfaces of the bearings and seat to be sure there is no creaking.

The Ultra model is unidirectional carbon, not the common 90 degree weave pattern. UD has random looking orientation of the carbon fibers that changes color slightly depending on the direction that you look at it. Overall, it looks a lot like high gloss black, but it's a high gloss clearcoat over the carbon. 

It's hard to convey the feel of frames several generations apart, but I've also owned a KG381, a KG461 and two 585s (origin and ultra). I sold my 381 several years ago and kept the 461, which I thought to have a little better ride than the 381. The 585 initially felt a little stiffer riding, but I got used to it quickly. The ultra rides a bit stiffer than the origin, but not a lot. I switched from stiff wheels like the Ksyrium ES and Fulcrum zero to conventional 28H DT Swiss RR 1.1 wheels and it more than offset the additional frame stiffness.


----------



## ka640 (Aug 3, 2008)

If you purchase a frame and a build kit from Excel Sports, do you get everything you need for a complete bike except for pedals?

How much assembly is required if you get a frame and a build kit? Can a total novice handle the assembly without professional assistance?

Out of curiosity, what components do you have on your 585 ultra? 

I'm thinking of making this purchase from Excel sports.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the response...*

My 361 (like the 381) has a head tube of 80 mm and a stack height for the King HS is at 25 mm, it looks close to the XS size head tube. I'm currently using 15 mm of spacers (that can vary +/- 5 mm max) so all this looks good for me. The top tube measurements look good as well.

I am going to keep this frame at the top of my list and hopefully will not be too late in getting one at this price.

PS...As far as wheels go, I agree. I have the older 45 mm deep section Campy Vento wheels that ride really smooth compared to my newest build of 30 mm Velocity Pro Elites with radial laced 240 28H front and Chorus 32 cross 2 for the rear. Even thought they are tubulars, they ride pretty rigid. I was actually thinking of going to a RR1.1 type rim and selling the Pro Elite rims


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

Any opinions on how this frame compares to a C40 or a Giant TCR carbon in terms of stiffness, keen on this frame but have never ridden a look and I usually ride the xl sizes (62cm) so prefer a stiffer frame ,


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

A 585 Ultra will be stiffer in the BB area than a 62cm C-40, but you may find that it actually rides better.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks C-40


----------

